

RabbitMQ 2.0 is out includes paging messages on disk and support for AMQP 0-9-1 - antirez
http://lists.rabbitmq.com/pipermail/rabbitmq-announce/2010-August/000028.html

======
rabbitmq
More details here: [http://lists.rabbitmq.com/pipermail/rabbitmq-
announce/2010-A...](http://lists.rabbitmq.com/pipermail/rabbitmq-
announce/2010-August/000028.html)

The new persister is going to help a LOT of people. Check it out!

~~~
devinfoley
Thank you so much! I have been waiting on this for months now, and I can't
believe it's finally here!

------
thezilch
Full release notes: [http://lists.rabbitmq.com/pipermail/rabbitmq-
announce/attach...](http://lists.rabbitmq.com/pipermail/rabbitmq-
announce/attachments/20100825/2c672695/attachment.txt)

------
gkelly
Didn't a recent article on Varnish vs. Squid show that letting the kernel
handle paging was a better method? Or is this not related?

------
bluemoon
now only if it cooperated with STOMP better

~~~
brianm
Hmm, that might be fun to hack on...

One problem will be that AMQp is _much_ more complicated than Stomp, and
exposes a set of primitives for which there is no good analogue in Stomp --
notably bindings and queues as first class, client manipulable, items.

It should be possible to choose some reasonable behavior though and go with
it. Ah, where is my copious free time!?

------
revoltingx
RabbitMQ rocks, I've recently written a small tutorial on using their rabbitmq
erlang client: [http://developingthedream.blogspot.com/2010/08/setting-up-
qu...](http://developingthedream.blogspot.com/2010/08/setting-up-queue-
consumer-with.html)

